# Dell Dimension 2350 Modded M-80



## cpt.obvious

For kicks. I just want to see if anyone would buy this. I'm trying to save up for a new computer. 
Alright, I just got done modding this and I added a GFX card to it. Upgraded the RAM and dropped in a new CPU cooler. Also with a DVD-ROM. Here is a few pictures of it. 











I personally was thinking about around $200-250, obp.


----------



## mep916

Which video card did you add?


----------



## cpt.obvious

Those pictures are a little older. I added a DVD-ROM so although it came from an emachines so it's kind of goofy looking. But it works very well. The graphics card is a PNY 6200. If your worried about the temps in this thing. I ran it like 6 times for like 3 to 4 hours at a time, full and idle. Still the temps read the same.


----------



## cpt.obvious

As you can see in the bottom picture. The hard drive is relocated in the 3.5 floppy bay. I added an Antec 3 speed fan in the front where the hard drive used to be. I kept the stock fan in the rear. I also didn't add this thing had 256 ram so I upgraded to 256x2 so 512 PC3200. The hard drive right now is a 60 gig 5400 (stock) but plan on getting a 80 gig 7200.

This was a great learning hobby for me. I was very pleased about what I have made here.


----------



## ronster667

this would probably sell easyer if you posted all your pc specs and things you've changed to it,,,


----------

